# mack daddy, mcdaddy = νταβατζής | καζανόβας, δον Ζουάν, γυναικάς, καρδιοκατακτητής, μέγας γκόμενος



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Στους νεολογισμούς των λεξικών της αργκό ανήκει το *mack daddy* (που θα το δούμε να γράφεται και *mac daddy, macdaddy, mcdaddy*) από το _mack_, αργκό λέξη για τον νταβατζή, με γενικότερη πλέον σημασία: καζανόβας, δον Ζουάν, γυναικάς, καρδιοκατακτητής, μέγας γκόμενος.

Το πρώτο επεισόδιο του _Big Bang Theory_ τελειώνει με τον Σέλντον να λέει στον Λέναρντ, αφού κάνει μια γρήγορη αποτίμηση της νερντίλας της παρέας στο αυτοκίνητο:
I don't know your odds in the world as a whole, but as far as the population of this car goes, you're a veritable mack daddy.

Δεν ξέρω πώς μεταφράστηκε στο ελληνικό κανάλι.

*mack daddy*
1 slang : a conspicuously successful pimp
2 slang : a slick womanizer
3 slang : one that is the best
Origin of MACK DADDY
argot _mac_, _mack_ pimp, probably short for obsolete argot _mackerel_, from Middle English _makerel_, from Anglo-French _makerelle_ procuress, ultimately from Middle Dutch _mākelaer_ broker
First Known Use: 1989
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mack daddy

Για μια διαφορετική εκδοχή ως προς την ιστορία της λέξης:
http://www.word-detective.com/011107A.html#mackdaddy


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2012)

Άσχετο με την έκφραση: Σου αρέσει η σειρά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2012)

Ένας από τους γνωστότερους, ο Mack the Knife (τρεις εκτελέσεις εδώ και άλλες τρεις, πιο σπάνιες, εδώ κι εδώ, στα πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα).


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Άσχετο με την έκφραση: Σου αρέσει η σειρά;


Την παρακολουθούν στην τηλεόραση οι κυρίες του σπιτιού. Είπα λοιπόν να δω κι εγώ μερικά επεισόδια — και άρχισα με το πρώτο. Εσείς τι έχετε να πείτε;

(Έχουμε και σχετικό νήμα, έτσι;)

-

Έχουμε αρχίσει να μπλέκουμε τα μπούτια μας εδώ μέσα. Για άλλον είχα αφήσει τα βίντεα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 31, 2012)

Να θυμηθούμε και τους McSteamy και McDreamy του Gray's Anatomy


http://ezimg.it/t/old/Greys_Anatomy_P.jpg


----------



## bernardina (Aug 31, 2012)

Ωραία λέξη η νερντίλα. Να καταγραφεί στους νεολογισμούς, πλιζ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε αρχίσει να μπλέκουμε τα μπούτια μας εδώ μέσα. Για άλλον είχα αφήσει τα βίντεα. :)


Τα ανέλαβε το τμήμα γερμανικών επανορθώσεων...


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 31, 2012)

Κάπου στα 90'ς είχαν σκάσει μύτη κι οι Kriss Kross. Χιπ χοπ γκρουπάκι, one-hit-wonder φάση ( ''Jump'' το εν λόγω χιτ), που αποτελούσαν δυο πιτσιρικάδες, με τα χαρακτηριστικά nicks, Daddy Mac και Mac Daddy. Έτσι για το γενικότερο trivia


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> *mack daddy*
> [...]
> First Known Use: *1989*
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/mack daddy


Απίστευτα λάθος το στοιχείο τού M/W περί πρώτης εμφάνισης (εκτός πια κι αν για σώμα κειμένων χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά το _Κήρυγμα Εβδομάδος_).
.
Αντιγράφω από το _Cassell's Dictionary of Slang_:*mack daddy / McDaddy* n_. _(US Black) *1* [1950s+] a successful pimp or criminal. *2* [1950s+] an important, influential Black man, a power in the community (cf. BIG DADDY). *3* [1990s] a handsome, virile man. *4* [1990s] a very successful or skillful man. [MACK n.[SUP]1[/SUP] + DADDY n. (7); thus ‘The Great _MacDaddy_’, protagonist of an African-American rhyme of 1950s]​.
Για το ετυμολογικό τού _*mack*_, βρίσκουμε πάλι στο _Cassell's Dictionary of Slang_:*mack* n.[SUP]1[/SUP] *1* [late 19C+] (US Underworld) a pimp. *2* [1960s+] (US Black) a person who deceives or tries to charm a member of the opposite sex with seductive words (cf. SHOOT ONE'S BEST MACK). *3* [1960s+] a clever, influential person, a smooth operator. [early 15C-mid17C Standard-English _mackerel_, a pimp, pander or procuress, ultimately from French _maquereau_, a pimp + ? Dutch _makelaar_, a broker]​.
Για το δε ολλανδικό _*makelaar *_βρίσκουμε στο _Nederlands Etymologisch Woordenboek_ των Jan De Vries, F. De Tollenaere:*makelaar *znw. m., mnl. _mākelâre_, _mākelêre _'tussenpersoon, makelaar, bemiddelaar, afzetter, koppelaar', Teuth. _mēkeler _= _ondercoeper_, mnd. _mēkeler_, _mākeler _'tussenpersoon, makelaar' ( > nhd. _mākler_, de. _mœgler_, nzw. _mäklare_). Het woord schijnt een afl. van het ww. _makelen _te zijn, maar dit komt in het nnl. nnd. eerst aanmerkelijk later voor. — > fra. _maquereau _(sedert de 13de eeuw) 'tussenpersoon' (Valkhoff 186).
Het woord bet. ook 'stuk hout in de top van een kap, als verenigingspunt van nok en spruiten', ook in andere betekenissen, mnl. _mākelâre_, mnd. _mēkeler_, zal als verbindingsstuk het overdrachtelijk gebruikte _makelaar _zijn. — Het fra. _maquereau _evenals ital. _macratello _'spion', moet door metathesis uit makelaar verklaard worden. Maar er is ook een fra. _maquereau _'makreel', beantwoordend aan mnl. _makreel_, waarnaast het vr. _makerele _'koppelaarster' betekent. Volgens het volksgeloof zou de makreel de mannetjes en de wijfjes van de haring samenbrengcn en dus werkelijk als koppelaar optreden. Is dit volksgeloof oud, dan zou dus de bet. 'koppelaar' secundair zijn en dan zou _makelaar _een metathesis zijn uit _makereel_, wellicht onder invloed van _maken _en het suffix -_laar_. — Zie verder: _makreel_.
.
*makreel *znw. m., mnl. _makereel_, _macreel _m., mnd. _mackerele _( > laat-mhd. _makrel_, nhd. _makrele_) < ofra. _maquerel _vgl. mlat. _macarellus_. Daar mnl. _makerēle _'koppelaarster' betekent, wil men wel het woord uit nnl. _makelaar _afleiden, omdat volgens het volksgeloof de makreel de mannetjes en de wijfjes van de haring bij een zou brengen (zie : _makelaar_). Dit is echter niet waarschijnlijk, daar fra. _maquereau _'makreel' reeds in de 12de eeuw bekend was (in 1163 _macarellus_) in Vlaanderen (Valkhoff 187) en dus nnl. _makreel _uit het fra. zal zijn overgenomen. De herkomst van de visnaam is niet bekend. Naast fra. _maquereau _staan norm. _karó_ en in Poitou _karél_. Verband met oiers _magar _'kuit' (vgl. me. glosse van 15de eeuw _megarus _— _makerel_) stuit ai op de k en ook afieiding van lat. _macula _'vlek' is onwaarschijnlijk. — Uit het nl. > russ. _makrel'_ (sedert 1717, vgl. R. v. d. Meulen Ts. 28, 1909, 207).​.
Καθότι αγνοώ την ολλανδική γλώσσα, οι προσπάθειές μου προς κατανόηση των παραπάνω εξαντλήθηκαν με την καταφυγή μου στην γκουγκλομετάφραση. Ωστόσο, όταν έχεις μπροστά σου ένα μεγαλοπρεπέστατο _*makelaar*, _το οποίο μάλιστα σημαίνει "μεσίτης" κι έχει μακρά σημασιακή σχέση με έννοιες του εμπορίου, δεν μπορείς να μην καταθέσεις και το τόσο κοντινό ελληνικό:[ΛΚΝ] *μακελάρης *< μσν. _μακελλάρης _< _μακελλάριος _(αποφυγή της χασμ.) < λατ. _macell(arius)_ "χασάπης" -_άριος _(δες -_άρης_) (ορθογρ. απλοπ.)
[ΛΝΕΓ 2012] *μακελλάρης *Αντιδάνειο, μεσν. < μτγν. _μακελλάριος _< λατ. _macellarius _< _macellum_ "κρεοπωλείο" < αρχ. _μάκελλον _"σφαγείο, κρεοπωλείο"
[ΕΛΝΕΓ 2009] *μακελλάρης *"χασάπης" μεσν. < ελνστ. _μακελλάριος _< λατ. _macellarius _"κρεοπώλης, χασάπης" < _macellum _"αγορά" < ελνστ. _μάκελλον _/ _μάκελλος _"φράχτης"
.
[ΛΚΝ] *μακελεύω *< μσν. _μακελλεύω _(στη νέα σημ. κατά το _μακελλάρης_) < ελνστ. _μακελλεύω _"κρατάω στάβλο" (ορθογρ. απλοπ.)
[ΛΝΕΓ 2012] *μακελλεύω *μεσν. < αρχ. _μάκελλον _"σφαγείο, κρεοπωλείο — φράχτης", πιθ. < εβρ. _mikl__ā_ "φράχτης, μάντρα" ή, κατ' άλλη άποψη, από σημιτ. ρίζα _mkr _"εμπορεύομαι".
[ΕΛΝΕΓ 2009] *μακελλεύω *"κατασφάζω" όψιμο ελνστ. < ελνστ. _μάκελλον / μάκελλος_ "φράχτης" (με παραγωγ. τέρμα -_εύω_), σημιτ. δάνειο, πβ. εβρ. _mikl__ā_ "φράχτης, μάντρα", ή από σημιτ. ρίζα _mkr _"εμπορεύομαι". Η σημασία "σφάζω" οφείλεται σε επίδρ. τού ελνστ. _μακελλάριος _"σφαγέας" (βλ.λ.). Ορισμένοι θεωρούν ότι η σημασία αυτή αναπτύχθηκε πρώτα στο ελληνογενές λατ. _macellarius_, το οποίο θα δήλωνε αρχικώς αυτόν που συναλλάσσεται στην (περιφραγμένη) αγορά και ειδικεύθηκε στη δήλωση του εμπόρου κρεάτων. Αξιοσημείωτη είναι η φωνητική σύμπτωση με το αρχ. _μακέλ(λ)η_ "τσάπα, αξίνα".
.
[Beekes] *μάκελλον *[n.] 'fence' [...] Borrowed from Greek was Lat. _macellum _'market, etc.', whence _macellārius _> μακελλάριος 'butcher' (gl. _laniator_), -ιον [n.] 'food market'. [...] The primary meaning of μάκελλον is 'lattice, fence', and thence 'meat market', etc. The fence may have consisted of pointed objects, which would support relationship with μακέλη 'mattock'. If this is correct, the word must be Pre-Greek.​.
Να λοιπόν που η αγορά (_macellum_) μαζεύει νταβατζήδες, εμπόρους σαρκός —μόνο που στο _mack / McDaddy_ είναι λευκής ενώ στο _macellarius _είναι ερυθρής— που 'χουν μαντρωμένες (_μάκελλον_) τις γυναίκες για να τις εκμεταλλεύονται... οπότε απόλυτα αναμενόμενο και το να μιλάμε για «αγοραίο» έρωτα.

ΥΓ Στο επόμενο επεισόδιο: Πώς αυτό «που σέρνει καράβι» προκαλεί μακελειό στο καρνάγιο. (Μέχρι τότε, διαβάστε για την άλλη μακελλέξη εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/karnagio/.) :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2012)

Και ένα παράπλευρο μπέρδεμα με τον μακελλάρη και ένα ψάρι, από τη γείτονα: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/pezevenk/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ωστόσο, όταν έχεις μπροστά σου ένα μεγαλοπρεπέστατο _*makelaar*, _το οποίο μάλιστα σημαίνει "μεσίτης" κι έχει μακρά σημασιακή σχέση με έννοιες του εμπορίου, [...]


Ισχύει και στα γερμανικά, μεσίτης = Makler.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Για το «1989» τού διαδικτυακού Webster δεν ξέρω τι να πω, δεν ξέρω ποια σώματα αξιοποιούν (ίσως τα γκουγκλοβιβλία... :) ). Κακώς δεν το σχολίασα, αφού είχα δει την εγγραφή στο Cassell.

Να επισημανθεί η διαφορά στην ορθογραφία ανάμεσα σε ΛΚΝ (_μακελειό_ κ.λπ.) και ΛΝΕΓ (_μακελλειό_ κ.λπ.) και τις πολλές ορθογραφικές διαφορές που προκύπτουν στις λέξεις ελληνιστικής προέλευσης.

Να πούμε πόσο ταιριαστός είναι ο _μακελάρης_ για τον Mack the Knife λοιπόν. :)

Και γεια στα χέρια σου, Ζαζ.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2012)

Promenade du maquereau:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

Τον δικό μου μακελάρη τον προτιμώ έτσι :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τον δικό μου μακελάρη τον προτιμώ έτσι :devil:


Βλέπω σ' αρέσουν οι σκόμβροι κομμένοι κατά μήκος — παναπεί τα ημισκούμπρια: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ωσσου-κειμένου-Ημισκούμπρια-Corpus-Case-Study


----------

